# Custom Rom battery life



## brownpm85 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know this subject has been talked about before, and I have tried everything to improve my battery life. I have used Liberty test builds and (R3)Blurred and just can't seem to get decent battery life. I have done every fix that I have seen, I've let my battery die then charged it fully, I have tried pulling the battery out, plugging in the charger then putting in the battery when the no battery animation shows up and charging that way. Nothing seems to help. For example I flashed (R3)Blurred 1.8 last night, I wiped everything and started clean. I unplugged my phone at about 6:30 AM before I left for work and have used it very little (few texts, very little browsing, no calls) and at 9:45 my battery has dropped all the way down to 66% on an extended batter. I have tested for rogue apps but even when I don't reinstall any of my apps my battery drains quickly. I have reverted back to my stock rooted rom and will see if my battery continues to drain, but if I can get any advice as to how to get my battery working better on custom roms I would greatly appreciate it. Oh, BTW my battery life was great on the stock rooted rom before I started flashing the custom roms.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed you didn't state a battery calibration app either.

Try this, it requires root but its a one click method developed by a XDA Dev. It deletes the battery file and lets the phone start fresh.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration&feature=order_history


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

I have the same issue. No matter what rom I have flashed, my battery life sucks. I can literally sit there and watch the battery level dropping as I use the phone. Even lose 20% - 30% in 6 hours overnight while I am sleeping. Tried calibrating, full discharge and recharge, etc., nothing fixes it. I've about decided perhaps there's something floating around on my internal sd that may be causing it, so next flash I'm going to wipe it and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey this is developer section. Please move to general. To answer your question no rom will mess with battery life in all reality as that is a kernal issue. What is really going on is that some app or optimization isn't working.


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

My issue seemed to be a bad battery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

